
Lee Sedol beats AlphaGo in game 4 (result is now 1-3) - pkrumins
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCALyQRN3hw&hn=true
======
greenyoda
Discussion happening here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11276798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11276798)

------
eruditely
Someone tell Lee Sedol to ask for a match extension so it's not 3-2 if he
wins, and if he somehow wins the next match after this, and wins the match
extension he will reclaim his lost glory, then he needs to retire asap.

He seems to have made tactical improvements to his game so it's not too much
of a longshot.

~~~
itsAllTrue
No way. Good sportsmanship means not changing the rules to suit mere desires.

Agreements made before a game which has been played fairly must maintain
integrity.

~~~
eruditely
Not even if both sides agree? That sounds mighty ethical to me.

